# Need help determining the format of a song



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

The song in question is "Empty Chairs at Empty Tables" from LES MISERABLES. Can someone familiar with the standard verse/chorus song "formats" -- for example, "AABA," ABCA," etc -- tell me the format for this song? I believe it might be AABACD but am not at all positive as I'm not a musician. Also, am I correct that the song is written in a _minor_ key? Thanks in advance for any help you all can give me.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Okay...I think I've figured out the format: ABCAD. 

Now how about the key? Can anyone here confirm that it's in "minor"?


----------

